# Big Butts



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

How do you guys feel about big butts? I love guys who have them, but anyway for those of you who have big butts are you proud of showing it off and the attention it gets, or are you embarrassed about it being big?


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

Big butts are great


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I'll take a nice butt over a big pair of boobs any day of the week. Great boobs come and go..... But a nice *** stays embedded in your mind for eternity.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

BabyBlueGamer said:


> How do you guys feel about big butts? *I love guys who have them*, but anyway for those of you who have big butts are you proud of showing it off and the attention it gets, or are you embarrassed about it being big?


Is he talking about men with big butts?:stu


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I like big butts and I can not lie


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Nothing beats a nice cheeks.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Mine is the physical feature that most humiliates me. Being fat, and having a sort of swayback that makes it stick out even more, don't help matters either. :sigh

When people talk about loving "big butts"...they don't mean behinds anywhere _near_ as big as mine. -_- They just mean cute little curvy ones.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

UltraShy said:


> Is he talking about men with big butts?:stu


Yes he is. To each his own I guess.


----------



## DocHalladay (Jan 19, 2013)

I have massive butt man, girls have slapped them and I have had it pointed out to me. It makes me feel awkward especially when I wear tight jeans Its just not proportionate to the rest of my body, Im 6ft and 170 pounds but I literally have a flat stomach skinny arms and face but my *** is boom huge.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't think butts are sexy on dudes. I have a big one myself, and I do wear leggings a lot because it looks alright in them... but its a mess with my clothes off. Cellulite ftw. :b


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

i like big booties on woman tho :b 
girl with a big butt so freaking hottt


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> When people talk about loving "big butts"...they don't mean behinds anywhere _near_ as big as mine. -_- They just mean cute little curvy ones.


I like great big ones a lot. I can't really show you any examples though because they're um, not savory for this forum I think. There are boatloads of guys who like girls with great big behinds. Well, at least *I* know a lot of guys who like them like I do.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I prefer females with big butts myself


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I prefer females with big butts myself


Traitor. I thought you were on Team Titties. :bat



tehuti88 said:


> Mine is the physical feature that most humiliates me. Being fat, and having a sort of swayback that makes it stick out even more, don't help matters either. :sigh
> 
> When people talk about loving "big butts"...they don't mean behinds anywhere _near_ as big as mine. -_- They just mean cute little curvy ones.


tehuti got the booty :yes


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Traitor. I thought you were on Team Titties.


I still am but that doesn't mean I can't appreciate a nice ***.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> But I dont have a butt, cuz I'm a dinosaur ;(
> 
> #dinosaurproblems
> #fishsticks
> ...


:lol


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

:clap:clap:clap

*wipes drool off keyboard


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Unfortunately for me it runs in the family -_-


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Mine not big as it hurts if i sitting on something hard for a long time. I'm a skinny guy though. Its a turn off for me if a girl has big butt. It just doesn't look natural.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I wish I had a big butt - my butt is tiny and not very appealing. ;_;

This butt however...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/505399875802902528
There is something about girl's butts that bothers me.. I think it's the weird shape. I prefer boobs but even boobs are fairly meh. :lol


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

I wish i was a unicorn with flowers in my hair


----------



## thatguy170296 (Jul 6, 2013)

Small butts on girls are cute aswell, but all are great 
I have a big butt for a guy, its annoys me because it makes me look out of proportion.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I cannot lie.


----------



## overthelake (Jun 22, 2014)

I think big butts on a female have more to do with their hips than their cheeks. Almost every guy I've ever known will melt at the sight of broad hips, but just cheeks? Maybe a few stragglers?

Hourglass. Google it. Has more to do with the hip/shoulder ratio than hip/stomach. Lots of girls are flatter, but they can still be sexy too. People worry too much. Woman, especially feminists, fret so much about the standards being set too high. I just laugh. Why's it so painful to admit 1-in-a-million or 1-in-a-billion woman have a perfect curvy body AND are beautiful AND are smart too? I mean, when I see tall perfectly handsome men on TV (or at least what woman say is perfectly handsome) I don't cause a storm. Ya, I'd like to be more handsome and masculine, but I know that not everyone has "it". (And keep in mind I had a gay friend and let me in on a lot of the secrets about what he's attracted to.)

If I ever have a girlfriend, and it's looking doubtful at this point, I don't expect her to be Jessica Rabbit or <insert some super curvy porn star>. I know this isn't a perfect world where our eveyr desire is met. I just want the freedom to have fantasies or unrealistic fantasies and be able to talk about it without being shunned and/or lobotomized by the feminist lobby.

I wouldn't want to live in a wolrd like that anyway. A world of woman who resemble Jessica Rabbit or something similar? I think that'd get boring anyway. It's nice to see flatter woman, and they can still be sexy enough. They'd break the monotony. It works in a fantasy world. I'm glad it's fantasy. However, I do wish we lived in a wolrd where people had more choice about things, including how htey look.

How many guys busted ***s over that cartoon chick in Cool World? She's slimmer but still <you know what I mean>. Perfect button-nose cut from diamond face. Body that's still very feminine.

If someone is bothered by what I say, who cares. Lots of woman don't look perfect. I've still been attrracted to every shape and size and look. People need to loosen up.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

overthelake said:


> I think big butts on a female have more to do with their hips than their cheeks. Almost every guy I've ever known will melt at the sight of broad hips, but just cheeks? Maybe a few stragglers?


I'm actually one of those stragglers. :b I've seen girls who have fairly narrow hips but their butt is still round and perky, and I find that attractive. I think you're right though, straight guys tend to love wide hips.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

TenYears said:


> :clap:clap:clap
> 
> *wipes drool off keyboard


those are good examples of big butts I especially don't like, it's disgusting, bigger doesn't mean better, they are able to get that big because they're fat, they are out of shape, a lot of fat girls have dimples all over their nasty shaped oversize butts, gross, the kim k character also has an ugly oversize butt, it's very big because she's fat and she also has a manly looking face, nothing attractive about her

one of my favorite butts


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MobiusX said:


>


I'm confused. I like her butt, but it only looks big to me when she squats. Other than that it looks average-sized to me...


----------



## iKenn (Jul 30, 2013)

Big butts can look nice but sometimes ''not good''.
I prefer a fit butt on a girl.
And what's with the appeal of a butt on a dude, don't get it.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm confused. I like her butt, but it only looks big to me when she squats. Other than that it looks average-sized to me...


even if it's an average size butt she has a nice shape to it because she exercise unlike fat butts


----------



## overthelake (Jun 22, 2014)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Mine not big as it hurts if i sitting on something hard for a long time. I'm a skinny guy though. Its a turn off for me if a girl has big butt. It just doesn't look natural.


I'll give it to you, woman AND men had to work a lot harder to live in the past. When the agricultural revolution happened, food became more abundant. And the along came better tools and machines and more organized socieities and computer chips. Now we're almost all fat :0 But I've heard there might be genes which make us more attracted to someone who's at least partially overweight. WHY, you ask? Because it protects against famine and winter and hints that they're wealthy!

(I just read a story about a lady who were living on the frontier in the 19th century. She was doing hay and moving cattle and everything else when she was a teenager. She worked hard. Compare that to teenagers today. Sit a lot. Use their mobile phones. Eat crap food. Same goes for guys.)


----------



## overthelake (Jun 22, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> even if it's an average size butt she has a nice shape to it because she exercise unlike fat butts


Love your opinion. It's a healthy one for woman. They need to excercise. :0

Thios one is scary:
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/HEALTH/06/24/sitting.shorten.life/index.html


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

I was big on this when I was a teenager but not as much. Girl butts looks too much like guy butts.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> those are good examples of big butts I especially don't like, it's disgusting, bigger doesn't mean better, they are able to get that big because they're fat, they are out of shape, a lot of fat girls have dimples all over their nasty shaped oversize butts, gross, the kim k character also has an ugly oversize butt, it's very big because she's fat and she also has a manly looking face, nothing attractive about her


How could I forget about Kim K! Thanks for mentioning! :clap:b:yes


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

TenYears said:


> How could I forget about Kim K! Thanks for mentioning! :clap:b:yes


they look like men, their faces do


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> they look like men, their faces do


Awww, don't be a hater. Wasamata, you mad bro? :mum


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

TenYears said:


> How could I forget about Kim K! Thanks for mentioning! :clap:b:yes


That's not even her in the first picture


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Just as I suspected, none of the behinds pictured in this thread are anywhere near as big as mine is.  Even before I was overweight, I looked worse than any of those.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

cloud90 said:


>


Oh my damn...


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Just as I suspected, none of the behinds pictured in this thread are anywhere near as big as mine is.  Even before I was overweight, I looked worse than any of those.


My words probably mean nothing but don't let these photos get you down(that is if they do). Regardless if you're overweight, I'm sure you look just fine.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Traitor. I thought you were on Team Titties. :bat


Don't worry, I'll never betray the cause :b


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

wide hips are hotter than a just big butt imo. But both together are the best.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> When people talk about loving "big butts"...they don't mean behinds anywhere _near_ as big as mine. -_- They just mean cute little curvy ones.


 How do you know? There's all kinds of different people.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I prefer females with big butts myself


 That's not real.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

you superficial *******s :b


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> Just as I suspected, none of the behinds pictured in this thread are anywhere near as big as mine is.  Even before I was overweight, I looked worse than any of those.


:squeeze Don't worry, I'm sure some guys would love your butt. There are so many different tastes out there, TRUST ME. There's a certain 18+ site I used to go on and it actually made me feel better about myself to see that there were soo many guys attracted to so many things. Guys attracted to super skinny women, curvy women, obese women, flat butts, huge butts, small butts, tiny boobs, big boobs, saggy boobs, fake boobs, etc.  I don't have a big butt or wide hips, but I've still found a few people who somehow found me attractive. I'm sure there are guys out there who would be like "DAMNNN " once they saw your butt. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

overthelake said:


> I think big butts on a female have more to do with their hips than their cheeks. Almost every guy I've ever known will melt at the sight of broad hips, but just cheeks? Maybe a few stragglers?
> 
> Hourglass. Google it. Has more to do with the hip/shoulder ratio than hip/stomach. Lots of girls are flatter, but they can still be sexy too. People worry too much. Woman, especially feminists, fret so much about the standards being set too high. I just laugh. Why's it so painful to admit 1-in-a-million or 1-in-a-billion woman have a perfect curvy body AND are beautiful AND are smart too? I mean, when I see tall perfectly handsome men on TV (or at least what woman say is perfectly handsome) I don't cause a storm. Ya, I'd like to be more handsome and masculine, but I know that not everyone has "it". (And keep in mind I had a gay friend and let me in on a lot of the secrets about what he's attracted to.)
> 
> ...


It's not just that, people aren't allowed to be unattractive or even average. They are scolded even on this website for admitting that by other people who are like 'nah, you look good, stop being so hard on yourself.' I've gotten this a lot myself from some people here.

What they don't seem to realise is yes I'm not that attractive. I'm actually OK with the way I look most of the time, but other people aren't that keen. But by constantly saying I'm being down on myself they're implying that it's really important that I think I am attractive and that being physically attractive is really important.

Everyone gets this sort of treatment, but especially women for some reason (maybe because their self worth is more commonly tied into their physical appearance then with men), because people feel sorry for them and don't want them to feel bad. But the truth is, not everyone is equally physically attractive in the eyes of other people - which is the definition of being physically attractive.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's not just that, people aren't allowed to be unattractive or even average. They are scolded even on this website for admitting that by other people who are like 'nah, you look good, stop being so hard on yourself.' I've gotten this a lot myself from some people here.
> 
> What they don't seem to realise is yes I'm not that attractive.* I'm actually OK with the way I look most of the time, but other people aren't that keen. But by constantly saying I'm being down on myself they're implying that it's really important that I think I am attractive and that being physically attractive is really important.*


This is true. And I can definitely relate with the bolded part.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This thread is










Without pics.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> This thread is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So provide some. :twisted


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> So provide some. :twisted


 Believe me. You don't want to see mine.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Believe me. You don't want to see mine.


:afr Why?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> :afr Why?


 Because I've been sitting on it since 2005. :lol


----------



## overthelake (Jun 22, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's not just that, people aren't allowed to be unattractive or even average. They are scolded even on this website for admitting that by other people who are like 'nah, you look good, stop being so hard on yourself.' I've gotten this a lot myself from some people here.
> 
> What they don't seem to realise is yes I'm not that attractive. I'm actually OK with the way I look most of the time, but other people aren't that keen. But by constantly saying I'm being down on myself they're implying that it's really important that I think I am attractive and that being physically attractive is really important.
> 
> Everyone gets this sort of treatment, but especially women for some reason (maybe because their self worth is more commonly tied into their physical appearance then with men), because people feel sorry for them and don't want them to feel bad. But the truth is, not everyone is equally physically attractive in the eyes of other people - which is the definition of being physically attractive.


The popular image in media of what attractive looks like usually seems to be skinnier and more beautiful than most average woman. Open up a magazine and you see females with unblemished porcelain faces who have somehow kept the weight down even as our society is drowning us in food and inactivity. And most of those woman have strict diets or lifestyles TOO on top of natural good looks.

Whether it's the face or it's the body, everybody is always discriminating and determining what they think is sexy or beautiful. Some people think sexy and beautiful are the same thing. There're so many opinions. But what they all have in common is they'll discriminate. So some will be attractive or sexy to them and others won't be, or at least not as much.

But now that I reread your post I think I am confused some. You say you're scolded for saying you're average or unattractive when others tell you you're not that bad and shouldn't be hard on yourself? Hmm. So what you're saying is you don't like being discriminated based on looks? The way I read it's you say you think you look unattractive and someone else tries to cheer you up by saying you don't look too bad. How is that scolding you?

There're two possibilities. You really do look bad, but they're trying to stay positive and want you to have a good attitude about it, so they make a small lie. And even in a small lie there's some truth. We do this all the time in our lives. It's meant to be helpful. The other possibility is you really do not look as bad as you think. There're many woman and men who have a very low self esteem or a low judgement of their own appearance.

I know what it's like to feel unattractive. I had a gay friend and he rated me as halfway cute but not sexy. He told me attractive is someone like Anderson Cooper or Brad Pitt. Sexy would be bigger men who pack big bones and some meat. So does this make me feel bad? Not really because I can't change it. And also I don't base my entire life on my looks. I just want a good job and some fearlessness really. And I think success can really buy you almost anything, except love. Even good looks cna't buy you love. But if I could have the chance to be better looking would I? Probably. But I also know it doesn't mean I'll necessarily be better. Studies shown good looking people have troubles too. However, studies show good looking people have more attention from others. You can look here:
http://en.wikipedia.org ... Physical_attractiveness_stereotype
http://www.dailymail.co.uk ... Beauty really IS skin deep: Study finds good-looking people suffer just as many illnesses as their plainer counterparts

What if good looking people really are better off? What can I do about it? Nothing really. You just have to go with what you got. All this can easily cause a person to think themselves into failure. And yet if they had a proactive attitude they might have discovered looks aren't the only thing. And a person who's not handsome or beautiful can still look their best by exercising and making healthy choices.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I like a nice round butt but those big ones look so uke Instand wood killer.


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Alright, serious answer time. I like booties
> 
> I'm all about that bass bout that bass...


Is that Iggy Azalea?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

CrayCray said:


> Is that Iggy Azalea?


Yeah, her body is insane. :yes


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Yeah, her body is insane. :yes


IKR especially the bottom half lol


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hmmm.... lol.. is there anything wrong with me?.. I don't get aroused by butts..

Hehe.. sry guys but I have to laugh at you here... one less distraction for me in life..


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

im all about some big buttes, i mean just look at this like COTDAYUM


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm confused. I like her butt, but it only looks big to me when she squats. Other than that it looks average-sized to me...


That because of her small waist and the length of her spine compared to her diameter of her butt, Makes it look big specially when she squats,

Cause her spine arches back and her booty pops out,

The mechanics of some people dimension does give the appearance of a bigger butt cause of the arch of the back and a small waist,

Compared to someone with big hips and a small spine, Or a large spine and big hips,


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

CrayCray said:


> Is that Iggy Azalea?


 She probably has butt implants,


----------



## The Loudest Mind (Sep 8, 2014)

I like my big butt. Sometimes it's annoying putting pants on but other than that I have no complaints. If people wanna look they can look.


----------



## The Loudest Mind (Sep 8, 2014)

Oooooooh guys with nice round butts that's sexy too!!!


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Nicole Mejia just has an insane bod


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Who doesn't like a nice booty?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

The Loudest Mind said:


> I like my big butt. Sometimes it's annoying putting pants on but other than that I have no complaints. If people wanna look they can look.


It's nice to see someone on this site taking pride in their appearance.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

George McFly said:


> Who doesn't like a nice booty?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

^ xD


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

The Loudest Mind said:


> I like my big butt. Sometimes it's annoying putting pants on but other than that I have no complaints. If people wanna look they can look.


Is this what you mean?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


>












I need to go to sleep.


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Jun 26, 2014)

More attracted to buts than boobs, but its all about how her body is curved. Though the first thing i notice is a girl's eyes and hair.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

I enjoy the spectacle of a woman with a large behind.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

The Loudest Mind said:


> I like my big butt. Sometimes it's annoying putting pants on but other than that I have no complaints. If people wanna look they can look.


Do chicks with big booties get wedgies often? I would hate that part of it :b


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

I enjoy certain gifs and pics ITT. Good work guys


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm a fan OP


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

George McFly said:


> Who doesn't like a nice booty?


hnnnnnngh that booty is impeccable.

But yeah, butts are amazing


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

extremly said:


> I'm a fan OP


god....


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

We need to make it so Nicki minja new song play when this thread is opened.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Quite fitting indeed, let's all sing along! LMFAO Such poor unfortunate souls~ SO SAD, BUT TRUE~ And flaunt tentacle booties :evil


----------

